# No-Line Molds



## erandles76 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have a question. I am looking to buy a no-line mold. I made the mistake of buying Mr. Do-Right molds under the impression that they are no-line and they certainly aren't. I am super frustrated with them and over lining them and they are starting to warp. The cutter mold I bought with the molds also cuts unevenly and is difficult to use.
So, that being said, what I am really looking for is a no line mold, preferably with dividers so I don't have to deal with cutting soap. I was just wondering what everyone recommends. I have seen silicone loaf molds with acrylic dividers (Bebe Collection) and Tray molds with silicone liners and dividers (Kelsei's Creations). I was just wondering what you all recommend? I have started selling my soap and possibly have a retail store spot for them so I am wanting an easy way to make the soap and bars that come out looking professional, clean, and the same size.
Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Mar 20, 2012)

I just received my mold from Lifeworks....it's a no line mold...or I should say you have to use paper on the bottom only.  If you check out their website they have a demo video to show you how it works www.lifeworksbylaura.ca  I haven't used it yet...waiting for some oils.  It is made extremely well....going to use it this weekend and will update as to how I like it.


----------



## Pamela (Mar 20, 2012)

I just received my mold from Lifeworks....it's a no line mold...or I should say you have to use paper on the bottom only.  If you check out their website they have a demo video to show you how it works www.lifeworksbylaura.ca  I haven't used it yet...waiting for some oils.  It is made extremely well....going to use it this weekend and will update as to how I like it.


----------



## debbism (Mar 21, 2012)

Please take a few pics of the process....poured raw soap and maybe a few shots unmolding.  I am curious about these molds.....very curious


----------



## soapopera (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd just checked out their video. Looks really good. Yeah please post some updates   It looked like the sides of the mold had a layer of acrylic of some sort.

I'm using SoapHutch. Still having sticky soap, perhaps my recipe are just too soft. I have to slide the sides off and it created drag marks.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 21, 2012)

I love silicone.  Some day I'd love to be able to afford Woodfield's silicone lined molds.  In the meantime I use bebe molds (WSP and BB have similar loaf molds) and they work fine.  I use a wire cutter (like a tank but not a tank) to get bars of uniform size.

Soapmakingresource sells acrylic molds that are getting some attention.  There are videos posted on his site if you want to see how they work.  They are also transparent so you can see how the sides look and watch as they gel.  Haven't used them personally.

Congrats on your sales.


----------



## Pamela (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi guys....using my new Lifeworks no-line mold for the first time.  Here's a few pics...the mold is lined with silicone on all sides except the bottom which I put a piece of parchment down.  The sides of the mold are hinged to the bottom so it's supposed to come apart easily.  Will post pics tomorrow when I unmold.  I feel like a kid the night before Christmas!!!                                             

l






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 24, 2012)

oh ho ho that looks so nice with the soap in it!!!!!!!! Your enthusiasm is catching - even making me feel a bit woo'd about it lol can't wait to see more pics!!!!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 24, 2012)

oh ho ho that looks so nice with the soap in it!!!!!!!! Your enthusiasm is catching - even making me feel a bit woo'd about it lol can't wait to see more pics!!!!


----------



## KD (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a couple of Soaphutch molds that I adore.  I have looked at the Lifeworks mold with great interest and have seen excellent reviews on it.


----------



## eleraine (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been using acrylic molds and so far, so good. I have to unmold any time between 16-18 hours depending on the recipe but if it's too hard to unmold, 50C in the oven for five minutes does the job.  

Somehow, I prefer it over my silicon mold (it's a small test batch mold) - I have to tip the soap over, jiggling it out, turn out the edges, etc, and if the soap is still soft, it would end up with misshapen edges, etc. :x It's another learning curve all over again for me.


----------



## Pamela (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok....here it is.  My first soap in my new Lifeworks mold and I have to say love, love, love it.  The soap came out of the mold beautifully, no lining....yea!!!  I did a ginger lime with some parsley powder....thinking green for spring!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

you can see the silicone lining on the side






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

all four sides fold down for easy removal....this is heaven!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here's the bars cut!!!


----------



## debbism (Mar 25, 2012)

That is just stunningly beautiful soap.  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh that looks fantastic! I love the step by step pics too, they're great shots!!  :wink:


----------



## LadyM (Mar 25, 2012)

Pamela, so beautiful!  What do you use for a lid for that kind of mold?


----------



## Pamela (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyM I'm having my husband make me a wooden one....it will not sit flush since I like to be creative with my soap tops...he's the talented one, not exactly sure what he's going to do...but I know it will turn out just like I want.  Since I couldn't wait for him as I had to try my new mold out right away, I actually used the cardboard box the mold came in to cover it...placed my soap in a big box, covered with cardboard box & wrapped with blanket and to bed it went!!!  It actually worked out really good for my temporary lid.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 25, 2012)

I love that!!! Beautiful soap too!!   I wish they made a smaller one, I would buy one for sure!!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the silicone lining a rubber silicone?  Or maybe that would be silicone rubber?


----------



## eleraine (Mar 26, 2012)

Ooooo, lovely soap (and mould)!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Mar 26, 2012)

Dennis....you know they state that the mold is lined with a non-stick surface and that's it....but it feels like a rubbery silicone, like my Silpat cooking sheets


----------



## Pamela (Mar 26, 2012)

Dennis....you know they state that the mold is lined with a non-stick surface and that's it....but it feels like a rubbery silicone, like my Silpat cooking sheets


----------



## Dennis (Mar 26, 2012)

Pamela said:
			
		

> Dennis....you know they state that the mold is lined with a non-stick surface and that's it....but it feels like a rubbery silicone, like my Silpat cooking sheets



Thanks.  I'm looking for a source to make my own silicone lined wood molds and I have never seen one of the lined wood molds, that's why I asked.  Here's a link I found:
http://www.rubbersheetroll.com/silicone ... _rolls.htm


----------



## Pamela (Mar 26, 2012)

Dennis, I have that site bookmarked as well....wanted my hubby to try and make one...oredered this mold so he could check it out....he said he could make it cheaper but not a whole lot....this mold is made really well.  Guess you could substitute something different for the piano hinges & to hold the mold together to cut down on cost....the metal frame that holds it all together is powered coated....but the silicone is a little expensive...this stuff is pretty thin...I'm sure you can use any type that would hold up to some heat...I know that website has a lot of different types & sizes to choose from.  Let me know if you come up with something...would love to pics if you do.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd definetly be curious to see if you can get it to stick in the mold.  I bought some Wilton baking mats and cut them down to fit inside my molds, thinking I could glue them in for convenience.  I tried everything to get the mat to stick but altho stuff would stick to the wood, nothing (not even silicone caulk) would stick to the baking mat.  I dont know if it has some special coating for baking but I finally gave up.  Leaving it loose was an idea but it just moves around on you, so might as well just line with freezer paper.

I just tried coating my wood with that Plasti dip, that you use on tools, they have a spray variety...when I try it Ill let you know if it works...keep me posted if you try this silicone roll?

Also you dont need a piano hinge, I used "broad hinges" which for 2 of them (2 needed per side depending how long it is) and they cost about $3 per package of two...it works great.

For the amount of money I have spent "experimenting" I could have almost had a Woodfield mold!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 26, 2012)

dirrdee said:
			
		

> Also you dont need a piano hinge, I used "broad hinges" which for 2 of them (2 needed per side depending how long it is) and they cost about $3 per package of two...it works great.
> 
> For the amount of money I have spent "experimenting" I could have almost had a Woodfield mold!



Yeah, piano hinges are expensive, look good, but others will work fine.  Part of the fun is the experimentation and who knows, you may come up with a good plan.    I hate to pay a lot of money for something, receive it in the mail and think, "Dang, is that all?  I can do that!"  
My wood molds were dirt cheap to build but I would not have attempted it probably had I not found a vid on youtube that told how to make a good one.  Sooner or later, someone will post on youtube how to build a lined mold inexpensively.  I have a plan.  8)


----------



## HutCar92 (Mar 27, 2012)

What about something like this?

http://www.smooth-on.com/Urethane-Rubbe ... catdepth=1

You can brush it on....I wonder if it would work


----------



## LadyM (Mar 27, 2012)

Ooh I love your pink soap in your photo!


----------



## HutCar92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww thanks  colored it with BB lab color fushia scented with rose


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

I love my Kelsei molds.  I got my first one over 11 years ago and it is still going strong.  

I have quite a few of the 30- & 42- bar molds.  I got these before Rita offered the mat for the bottom of the mold.  I just put down a black plastic garbage bag on the bottom before clicking the sides down in place.

Besides being a no-line mold, with the Kelsei mold, you don't have to cut your individual soaps.  This is great for some one cutting impaired, like me.

I use 6 lb of oil for the 30-bar mold and 9 lb of oil for the 42 bar mold.

If I want to make a smaller batch, I use the 30-bar mold and tape down the bottom dividers then use 1 lb oil per 5 bars of soap.


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dennis,  There is also a product called "Sil-Poxy" on the Smooth On website.  Says that it adheres many different products including silicone.  Wonder if that would work.

I tried using the silicone caulk smoothed onto my wooden molds, but it peeled up at the edges when I put the mold together.  It rolled off pretty easily.  

I would like to find a product that will adhere my pre-cut silicone baking mat to the side of my wooden molds.  I was able to place it inside the wood, but it warped when I poured the soap because it's too flexible.
So the sides of the log came out wavy at the top.


----------



## Padamae (Apr 9, 2012)

I just bought the 170 8pound slab mold.from.soap making resource. I really like it. You can just use half if it and you don't want to fill it all the way full. But I Washington impressed with how clean everything came out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the mr do-right molds.  It is no line but the texture can make it difficult to extract the loaf when it is still sticky.  The longer I wait the easier they are to extract.  It takes me less time to extract than to make a liner so....  one thing that might be giving you uneven cuts is overtigtening the bolt on the cutter.  I noticed that when its turned tighter than it needs to be, the bolt will shift from the pressure on the wing nut.  I am going to experiment with putting washers on the ends (to disperse the pressure of the wingnut) to see if it eliminates this.  But the cutter is not difficult to use for me at all....  The molds will warp with repeated freezing or pouring HP too hot, he warns of this.  I did notice on his website faq that he says 185 but in the booklet that came with the molds it says 180.  I just play it safe and don't pour them with HP hotter than 170-5 and let cool gradually and don't place them in the freezer.  I have no warping yet; that comes from stress of rapid/repeated heating and cooling.

You just have to take care of your stuff.


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Apr 10, 2012)

I really don't like using parchment paper and am thinking about building a no line mold.

Does anyone have experience building one out of plexiglass? I know they are for sale online but I want to build one myself.

Also, I have seen people suggest using Vaseline when using PVC molds? 

I have used Rubbermaid containers and other similar plastic containers and never used Vaseline or any other lubricant. The soap always came out fine. 

Doesn't the Vaseline create a weird residue on the finished soap?

Thanks.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Apr 11, 2012)

I got my tax return today and think I am going to buy a no-line mold (and a Tank, too!). Looked at the lifeworks one a lot but think I might give Woodfields a shot. Any of y'all know how those compare to the ones mentioned in this thread?? I've read through most of the Woodfields threads in the past week or so, hehe.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 12, 2012)

I have to say I love my lifeworks sooooo much I'm going to order another!!!  You won't be disappointed


----------



## flavapor (Apr 12, 2012)

I am thrilled that you love this mold!   My husband just built me 3 that are very simular to these.  They looked so good I told him he should sell them for 50 bucks or something, I had no idea that they cost so much!

They are piano hinged on the sides like these, but the ends are not attached at all, theyre secured by two huge screw/wingnut setups.  This way I can make a small batch, or multiple colors or soaps in one mold by just using a third divider in the middle.  I told him he should call it a multi mold.  I sprayed them with silicone, but I am waiting on oils to arrive.  The only thing I think he should do when he makes me my next one is to add an additional inch on one end of the bottom board so that once you remove all the sides you could bring your soap to the end and slice, knowing you have a one inch bar.

A few days ago Irish Lass said she lined her molds with a heat tolerant mylar that she got at Joann's in the quilting section.  She affixes them with vaseline and you just have to cut it to size once, than they are rewashable.  

I went and got some today and I am going to line them tomorrow.  She said she has been using her same liners for 3 years and they are good as new.   This mylar is very much like one of those really thin cutting boards that you get at the dollar store that is flexable.

My supplies arent going to be here till the middle of next week, I am going to be going nuts till I get to try them.  I may even break down and use a small batch of M&P that I still have here and make it into a 2 lb batch, just to try it.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 13, 2012)

flavapor said:
			
		

> I am thrilled that you love this mold!   My husband just built me 3 that are very simular to these.  They looked so good I told him he should sell them for 50 bucks or something, I had no idea that they cost so much!
> 
> They are piano hinged on the sides like these, but the ends are not attached at all, theyre secured by two huge screw/wingnut setups.  This way I can make a small batch, or multiple colors or soaps in one mold by just using a third divider in the middle.  I told him he should call it a multi mold.  I sprayed them with silicone, but I am waiting on oils to arrive.  The only thing I think he should do when he makes me my next one is to add an additional inch on one end of the bottom board so that once you remove all the sides you could bring your soap to the end and slice, knowing you have a one inch bar.
> 
> ...




When you get them done with the mylar you'll have to post a pic here...would love to see it. My husband was going to make mine also but when I looked online for silicone sheets it was around $80...than you add the wood, piano hinges etc. I decided to order one and see if we might be able to duplicate it. I will have to say it is made extremely well.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 13, 2012)

Pamela said:
			
		

> flavapor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I will do that if someone tells me how.  I am techno challenged!  I just figured out how to get the darn pics off the camera and on the computer a few weeks ago!   I have been taking them to walgreens for the past few yrs and getting prints made.   Old dog, new trick syndrome!


I forgot to add that Joanns had the mylar for 5 bucks, its 18x12.  Irish Lass got hers from Amazon, so maybe they have variations of size.  She paid about 6 (I think).  Its like the cheap plastic bendable cutting boards that you buy from the dollar stores in a pkg of two, only bigger.  

My iphone does videos, can I post one of them on here?   They do go into my photo bucket.


----------



## moosie (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm using silicone but most of my bars get a texture on the side when I unmold and its a lot of wiggle and pull/push and work to get it out

I have an acrylic mold from soapmakingresource and I love it!!  only had one bar stick but I put it in the oven for a few and it slid out.  and my sides are always super smooth.  just too pricey for me to buy more.

I got the silicone molds cheap when BB was discontinuing them


----------



## fiddletree (Apr 14, 2012)

Daven on the Fresholi forum is starting to make laser cut acrylic no-line molds, and for really good prices. I think he's still designing them, but I imagine they'll be for sale shortly. His website is here: http://lasercutz.co.uk/


----------



## Jerry S (Apr 14, 2012)

*no liners*

I also use mylar liners as Irish does. I use them in a lot of different sizes of wooden molds that I have made because I like to make different size bars of soap.  I have each liner coded to the specific wooden mold. I have slab and log molds. I have used these mylar lines over and over BUT I do spray the inside of the mylar liner lightly with spray canola oil that I get at Costco...It works perfect. After demolding I wipe the inside of the mylar liner with some toilet paper removing any access oil and do this as well to the soap....thats all there is to it....
Jerry


----------



## flavapor (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: no liners*



			
				Jerry S said:
			
		

> I also use mylar liners as Irish does. I use them in a lot of different sizes of wooden molds that I have made because I like to make different size bars of soap.  I have each liner coded to the specific wooden mold. I have slab and log molds. I have used these mylar lines over and over BUT I do spray the inside of the mylar liner lightly with spray canola oil that I get at Costco...It works perfect. After demolding I wipe the inside of the mylar liner with some toilet paper removing any access oil and do this as well to the soap....thats all there is to it....
> Jerry



Yes, I think she said she used a light coating of petroleum jelly to keep them secure.  I cant wait to try it.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 15, 2012)

I am gonna have to do this in 3 posts cause I dont know how to add multiple pics at once, but heres the mold closed,

my pic didnt post?  Dont you just put it into the download imageshack bar?

Can someone please tell me how to do it?  I will post the mold closed, open, and  with the mylar just before pour.   Right now my soap is sitting in the mold and once it comes out tuesday or so, I will take pics of that too if I remember.

I did use petroleum jelly, smeared it on the mylar and it just stuck to the mold.   Was very easy to do and so far it beats the heck out of making a liner each time.  Even the one time I made this mold was easier than dealing with the parchment paper.


----------



## KD (Sep 19, 2012)

*Lifeworks Mold*

Well, Pamela, I think you've talked me into it.  I have a couple of super smooth Soaphutch molds, and I love them.  I also have two 18-inch Mr. Doright no line molds, and I line them with freezer paper, which comes in rolls that are 18 inches wide.  I knew, at first glance, that they were not the same kind of animal as my Soaphutch.  I have been pondering the Lifeworks mold for some time, and I actually like that it is so big!


----------

